# Tag Shows Through Slightly: Is This Tee Sellable?



## Raissa8 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have dark cotton shirts that were printed on the inside with a tag print, in a light-grey ink, and some of the ink shows through slightly on the back. The printer used water-based ink, which is the only kind they use. The ink shows slightly, but not enough to actually read anything on the tag.

I'm starting a fashion line, so brand image is of primary importance. Would a customer find this to be a flaw, and therefore a poor reflection on the brand? Should I tell the printer that I am dissatisfied with the work? 

Should I accept nothing less than perfect? I've already had problems with this printer over another set of shirts he did for me, where the tag prints showed very clearly, and I refused to pay for them. should I return the dark shirts that have tags slightly visible through the fabric? Are those sellable? What do consumers expect in terms of tag prints? Absolutely NONe of it showing through?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ask yourself, would you buy a shirt with a printed tag showing through? If I ordered a shirt and it came like that, I'd never order that brand again. I would think their q.c. stinks, and I would want a right shirt.


----------



## Raissa8 (Jan 12, 2007)

What a HUGE pain in the neck.


----------

